# Announcement: 100% WinModem Support (conexant)

## krunk

I've been going without a dialup modem due to lack of full support for them (such as preemptive kernel). If I'm to understand right www.linuxant.com now has fully functional winmodem drivers.

The full version is 15 dollars, which I find more than reasonable...after all linux is about freedom, not free ride   :Wink: 

----------

## FormerSlacker

Drivers are good, but...

For not much more then that, you could probably pick up a decent hardware 56k modem from your local computer shop. If you can find one used, it might even be cheaper!

Much less of a pain in the arse then having to deal with a winmodem IMO.

Food for thought   :Cool: 

----------

## AlterEgo

 *krunk wrote:*   

> ...after all linux is about freedom, not free ride  

 

And these forums are not about free spam   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## UberLord

 *FormerSlacker wrote:*   

> Drivers are good, but...
> 
> For not much more then that, you could probably pick up a decent hardware 56k modem from your local computer shop. If you can find one used, it might even be cheaper!
> 
> Much less of a pain in the arse then having to deal with a winmodem IMO.
> ...

 

Fat lot of good that is for laptop users - we're stuck!

But then I'm WiFi to my ADSL anyways  :Wink: 

----------

## krunk

There nothing spam about this. I've had my laptop for over a year without the option to use my dial up modem (something that would have been EXTREMELY helpful this summer on my road trip). Look at the topic "Hardware & Laptops". When a previously unsupported device is supported that's news not spam. 

Go Troll somewhere else.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## AlterEgo

 *krunk wrote:*   

> I've been going without a dialup modem due to lack of full support for them (such as preemptive kernel). If I'm to understand right www.linuxant.com now has fully functional winmodem drivers.
> 
> The full version is 15 dollars, which I find more than reasonable...after all linux is about freedom, not free ride  

 

 *krunk wrote:*   

> There nothing spam about this. I've had my laptop for over a year without the option to use my dial up modem (something that would have been EXTREMELY helpful this summer on my road trip). Look at the topic "Hardware & Laptops". When a previously unsupported device is supported that's news not spam. 
> 
> Go Troll somewhere else.  

 

In your post you' re doing nothing but advertising PAID drivers, you're not asking questions, not even stating your brand and type of laptop or anything.

Check the Guidelines

I'm happy for you your laptop is working now, but your post is no more than plain spam, and your comment on trolling is inappropriate.

----------

## FormerSlacker

The post seems appropriate to me. The post is simply informing gentoo users that a certain type of winmodem (conexant?) is now supported under linux for a price.

Consedering their sketchy support under linux, I think that full driver support for them is something that users with these winmodems would like to know about.

Infact, I did not know about this, and I let my friend know who unfortunatly has one of these devices.

It's no different then when people post about a new Nvidia or Ati driver.

I really don't see a problem with the post... but that's just me   :Wink: 

----------

## violentgreen

 *FormerSlacker wrote:*   

> The post seems appropriate to me. The post is simply informing gentoo users that a certain type of winmodem (conexant?) is now supported under linux for a price.
> 
> Consedering their sketchy support under linux, I think that full driver support for them is something that users with these winmodems would like to know about.
> 
> Infact, I did not know about this, and I let my friend know who unfortunatly has one of these devices.
> ...

 

I agree here.  That is something that can be a lot of use to many, including myself.  I for one appreciate the info.

----------

## ghotirsd

 *violentgreen wrote:*   

>  *FormerSlacker wrote:*   The post seems appropriate to me. The post is simply informing gentoo users that a certain type of winmodem (conexant?) is now supported under linux for a price.
> 
> Consedering their sketchy support under linux, I think that full driver support for them is something that users with these winmodems would like to know about.
> 
> Infact, I did not know about this, and I let my friend know who unfortunatly has one of these devices.
> ...

 

A "me, too" from over here.

I found it useful info. Knowing there is another option available for laptops with winmodems broadens the choices for those of us who may shopping for a laptop.

I think krunk and AlterEgo need to find out who pissed in their cornflakes this morning.

----------

## krunk

Just to clarify: 

Drivers work for all conexant based winmodems.

There is a free version, but it only runs at half the 56k speed.

I know that Conexant  chips are used in almost any Dell internal modem, but they are probably the most common winmodem available.

I do encourage anyone who can afford to contribute though. They tried to develop a completely free driver, but could only get limited device support. They went ahead and started paying a licensing fee and signed a non-disclosure so they could get access to the info they needed to develop a full support driver. 

The reason I know all this is because I've been following the drivers development for over a year now since I happen to own a conexant based modem.

----------

## dol-sen

Thank you for the info.  It is something that I will consider for my Sony Vio laptop which has a CXT modem on board.   I am travelling at the moment and am kicking myself for not having installed gentoo on it before We left.  

P.S.   I did not consider the first post spam, just informative,  no BUY NOW! etc.'s like 60% of the emails I get.

----------

## klarnox

 *ghotirsd wrote:*   

>  *violentgreen wrote:*    *FormerSlacker wrote:*   The post seems appropriate to me. The post is simply informing gentoo users that a certain type of winmodem (conexant?) is now supported under linux for a price.
> 
> Consedering their sketchy support under linux, I think that full driver support for them is something that users with these winmodems would like to know about.
> 
> Infact, I did not know about this, and I let my friend know who unfortunatly has one of these devices.
> ...

 

Another "me too".  I wish this info had been available in the forums when I was trying to find drivers for my conexant winmodem.  I spent over a week tracking down info on how to get my modem working.

I don't see how the first post in this thread could be viewed as spam if all of the posts on ATI, NVidia, WineX, etc...  aren't viewed in the same way.  Just because it doesn't apply to your hardware, doesn't mean it's not useful to MANY other people.

And just to make sure I've added something of value to this thread...  I've had good luck compiling the linuxant drivers (full paid version) under the development kernels until 2.6-test6.  Apparently several people are having the same problem.  I would expect an updated driver to take care of this soon.

----------

## violentgreen

 *krunk wrote:*   

> Just to clarify: 
> 
> Drivers work for all conexant based winmodems.
> 
> There is a free version, but it only runs at half the 56k speed.
> ...

 

Well the fact that they have a free version allows you to test and make sure it works on you system before you fork out the cash for the full version.

----------

## Axklor

Has Anyone got a copy of the beta tarball? i completely understand the situation linuxant is in for having to get funding to continue their great work, they should be receiving money for their effort but its a shame that it has to be me thats to pay, im 18 and i have no credit card or any way of transferring funds online, but i need 56k usage for my winmodem and im quite satisfied using a half functional beta driver to do this, can anyone help out?

----------

## klarnox

The test version of the driver is crippled and will only connect at 14.4, I believe.  For the full version you have to enter a code generated by the install on the linuxant website which will give you another code to enter on your computer to unlock the driver...  so, the driver with 56k capabilities won't do you any good without paying.

The old version (which is not capable of 56k connections as far as I know) can be emerged with:

```
emerge hsflinmodem
```

----------

## pinr

 *klarnox wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The old version (which is not capable of 56k connections as far as I know) can be emerged with:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hmm I just moved house and had to downgrade from my nice cable to this horrific modem connection.  I have found the old drivers to work just fine and connect at 56k.  Can't see any reason for paying $14 unless you really need the  pre-emptive kernel option.   I'd rather get an external modem anyway than pay $14 after all Windows users don't pay do they!

----------

## klarnox

I'm willing to pay $14 to be able to use the internal modem on my laptop, rather than having to carry an extra card to plug in while I'm traveling.

While Windows users don't have to pay any money to be able to use these modems, they are using Windows which is in my opinion a far more severe penalty than $14.    :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## pinr

 *klarnox wrote:*   

> 
> 
> While Windows users don't have to pay any money to be able to use these modems, they are using Windows which is in my opinion a far more severe penalty than $14.   

 

True indeed, but at the end of the day that $14 is going to the company who make the modem.  THEY should be providing a linux driver for free not charging others to develop the software.  I will certainly aviod buying anything that contains their hardware in the future

----------

